# Afternarket Navi unit install help?



## Yoolu (Jul 15, 2010)

Recently i got a chinese aftermarket Navi unit for my nissan teana. but there is nothing about install manual. Any body knows how to install a non oem unit? Any picture or video guide?


----------



## peterzhou (Mar 5, 2010)

Here are some install guides. Maybe useful Download product installation guide : car gps - auto dvd - buy car navigation radio from Qualir
and this one is for nissan teana http://www.autodvdgps.com/images/pdf/Nissan_Teana.pdf


----------

